# Hedgie names with true meaning!!!!!!



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

i found some fun, ironic hedgie names!!!!!!!

The name Brynhildur comes from the Icelandic origin. In Icelandic, the meaning of the name Brynhildur is: Icelandic form of Brunhilda, meaning "armored warrior woman".
Serilda armed maiden of war Old German Girl 
Native american
OURAY: arrow~ nicknames: Ray
------------------------------------------------
Acacia
Origin:Greek
Girl
Meaningoint; spine; thorn
Pronunciation:
(ah KAY shah); (ah KAY see uh) [Guide]
Barry
Gender:Boy
Origin:Gaelic
Meaning:Spear

Japanese names:
CHIKO: a unisexual name meaning "arrow;
YUMIKO: arrow child~ Nicknames: Yummy, Yoomi(Yoo-mee)

If any 1 knows any other ironic names, or cute name at all tell me!!!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

very interesting names . i love the native American one , since my family is native American descendants


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

yea my faves are the icelandic, cuz im part icelandic, but the japenese ones are really cute too, i have more, but just cute ones, like aristocratic ones, and just ones i thot wer cute but theres alot, i mite post some of my faves!!!!!!!!


----------

